# Stress/Humiliation working w/ people



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

In high school, I really loved biology and wanted to become a doctor because I loved the idea of having the knowledge a doctor does, plus I have a chronic condition, so it was really appealing to me. Well, in college I ended up becoming a pharmacy major and first joined my school ambulance services because I thought it would help me become confident and get out of my social anxiety. In fact, I think it only ended up making it worse. I was told within the first few months that I am inconfident at a point I should have long overcome it. I kept forgetting the steps I had to take to do certain things and would screw up in front of everybody-the humiliation was unreal. They even had me drive the ambulance for practice one time (despite telling them I am not a very comfortable driver) and I think out of anxiety, I was using two feet to control the vehicle (on the break and gas pedal) and this kid screamed at me and asked "did you even pass your road test?" I quit a few years later b/c I became busy with school, but now when I'm doing my internship at a pharmacy, this humiliating feeling is coming back to me again. My supervisor consistently yells at me for really minor things like not answering the phone properly (only happened once ) or not being aggressive enough. There were a few times I made mistakes that could have been potentially serious (a good amount of it due to the anxiety-but I did acknowledge them and seriously want to fix them) and she yelled at me and told me I wasn't taking things seriously. In my mid-internship report, I was told that I needed to develop a sense of friendliness. And even though the customers are nice, I have a hard time being too friendly and nice b/c it feels fake and I have a hard time being bubbly and all that. 

Wondering if anybody here has a similar career in healthcare (nurse, pharmacy/tech, doctor, assistant?) and how you are handling it. Or if not, how do you handle the stress/humiliation at work in general? Do you ever get the bad feeling like you aren't fit for what you're doing (inconfidence)? Ways to overcome? Please share


----------



## SolusSAF (Aug 17, 2013)

I am not in the field. See if you can watch your co-workers and sort of imitate what they are doing. Just smile and be fake. That's what I try to do. No, I do not like being fake, but I do not like people feeling sorry for me either.


----------



## EXcite (Aug 16, 2013)

*Make the change - for the better.*

Also not with the line of work, but yeah I can give some of the things I do when I'm in the situation. The thing is -- Just go with it. In a typical workplace, it happens to everyone and I can say that its not just you. You just have to learn how to deal with different types of people from day to day. Of course, you can't please everyone but - Hey! Snap it out. Try going out of your comfort zone and face reality and just do your best and pray if you think you can't handle things anymore.

Remember, God is always there for you -even in difficult times - you just have to call and ask HIM for help. Trust me on this one man, you have something in you that you may just have to discover by going out of the shell. Sometimes its also good to be a bit numb of such situations.

Bottom line - Just go with it and change yourself for the better. And think that the "going out of the shell" is for the betterment of yourself and not for anyone else.

Been there, but I changed myself and I'm never going back to the old me. The KEY is to ADAPT and do what ever you think is working, push through with it. You might find it a bit "not you" at first but its the change-for-the-better that's working there within you. Its never easy at first but you'll get a hang of it.

I have to stress this for the last time, This is for your own benefit and not for anyone else. Make the push, man. You can thank me later - lol. Don't let other people put you down.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jonsie (Sep 29, 2013)

CreamCheese said:


> Wondering if anybody here has a similar career in healthcare (nurse, pharmacy/tech, doctor, assistant?) and how you are handling it. Or if not, how do you handle the stress/humiliation at work in general? Do you ever get the bad feeling like you aren't fit for what you're doing (inconfidence)? Ways to overcome? Please share


Yes yes definitely yes. I work in healthcare. I work as a home health aide. It sucks because as much as I try to be, I am the last person who should be taking care of sick people, as I can't even take care of myself half the time. I am doing this job mostly because 1. I need to have money while I attend school and 2. It fits my schedule. My mom works in this field and she has a lot of patients who love her. 80% of my patients hated me (I am generally nice, but have social anxiety and problems initiating conversation) and the nurses constantly yell at me while I usually retreat to a bathroom to cry. The nurses are SUPER mean. By nurses, I mean RN, Registered Nurses. I try my best to make the patients comfortable, despite battling health problems (emotionally; SAD, depression, bi polar disorder, physically; bulimia and starvation.)

I do care about the patients but I just have a hard time not being mechanical. I guess this is why I like the idea of doing a repetitious job that requires little to no emotion: Finance, Accounting, Human Resources, Office Clerk, etc.


----------

